# Sven-Coop | Dedizierten Server erstellen



## Timerle (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo 

ich möchte einen eigenen Server erstellen für die Half Life Mod "Sven Coop"
Es gibt eine Anleitung die ich auch soweit durchgemacht habe, allerdings sehe ich meinen "eigenen" Server nicht in der Internet Liste.
Ich vermute dass noch irgendwo etwas geblockt wird ......

Die benötigten Ports habe ich bereits im Speedport freigegeben. 
UDP 1200
UDP 27010
UDP 27015
TCP 27030
Speedport : 
http://abload.de/img/temp67bxk.png

Mit einem Portscanner kann ich allerdings von außen keine offenen Ports finden... 

Den Dedizierten Server launcher kann ich auch starten und beim laufenden Server heißt es auch "Connection to Steam servers successful."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/sc38mzoq.png

Auch wenn ich ein "neues" Spiel starte und über "Internet" einen local Game Server starte, sehe ich ihn nicht in der Liste der Internet Server. 

Was muss hier noch beachtet werden? 

LG


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2016)

Du leitest bei TCP an Port 27030 nicht 15 weiter ist das Absicht? Dein Server hört ja eigentlich auf 15, durfte also ein Problem sein.

E.: Oder weil ja oben steht TCP 27030 leitet sein Router zumindest anfragen vom falschen port an den Server weiter.


----------

